# 1916 Mead Cycle Truck



## chitown (Jan 11, 2011)

Found the patent so there's gotta be one out there right? Anybody know of these?

View attachment 16182

http://www.google.com/patents?id=OO...1#v=onepage&q=bicycle inassignee:mead&f=false


----------



## pgroah (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey chitown I like your research.  Whats the weather like in Chicago?  I lived in Chicago for 10 years.  Lakeview east Clark and Diversey.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 11, 2011)

it looks cool, but the box moves with the wheel. i would not like to ride that bike with a load.


----------



## chitown (Jan 11, 2011)

pgroah said:


> Hey chitown I like your research.  Whats the weather like in Chicago?  I lived in Chicago for 10 years.  Lakeview east Clark and Diversey.




Thanks pgroah, just got 6 inches of fresh snow here. So do you miss the awesome restaurants here? That's one thing I think I would miss the most if I moved. Though not being in view of a Mt like Mt Hood had it's drawbacks. Flatlander for life I think. Makes it easy to have single speed bikes.


----------



## davekingedits (Jan 12, 2011)

Check out eBay, item # 170545999608.

Here's a pic, just to whet your appetite.


----------



## chitown (Jan 12, 2011)

davekingedits said:


> Check out eBay, item # 170545999608.
> 
> Here's a pic, just to whet your appetite.




That's a nice Schwinn there. Ready for the sign painter or graphics.

But that is the Grandson of the bike I'm looking for. Not only a pre-war bike but a mid-war (WWI) version. The patent describes the attributes of the front fork lock to help "...render the steering mechanism inoperative for preventing the bicycle from ridden off by a purloiner."


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 12, 2011)

yes,Mead did make a cycle truck.there is one at Lakeshore Cyclery in Storm Lake Iowa


----------



## chitown (Jan 18, 2011)

chitown said:


> ...render the steering mechanism inoperative for preventing the bicycle from ridden off by a purloiner."




Pretty neat front locking fork design. I like the illustration showing the lock drawn in broken lines.

View attachment 16439

I also like the 1914 patent submission date. Does anyone else know some other early locking fork designs? Other, of course, than Scott's freaky mushroom alien riding past the moon Colson locking fork design. In case you haven't seen it...  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12614-Here-s-an-odd-Colson

And thanks Dave for the info of the one in Iowa. I'd love to see that.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 22, 2011)

It  probably ended up being sourced to Schwinn,they made all of the Mead bikes I've seen.

Pat


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a Westfield built Ranger and a Manton-Smith built Ranger-


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 7, 2011)

*light*

Scott,
I also have both of those ranger models although my manton and smith is missing the headlight and I never knew what the correct light was.Do you believe the manton and smith ranger has the right light? Thanks


----------

